# NEED graphics person NOW!



## cryan2323 (Dec 5, 2011)

I need someone to create a word cloud for me ASAP. 

Anyone with experience (not going to a word cloud generator and typing in words) PLEASE comment or refer me to someone who can help NOW!


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Best advice is to head over here... 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## shorelinegraphix (May 12, 2008)

I can help you with that!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i wish i knew what a word cloud is.............


----------



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

miktoxic said:


> i wish i knew what a word cloud is.............


I think it's that thing that follows me around after I am angered by my own imperfections.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

10sJunkie said:


> I think it's that thing that follows me around after I am angered by my own imperfections.


Haha, this is quite genius.

You made my day.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL.

perfect!


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

shorelinegraphix said:


> I can help you with that!



I thought I recognized that Company name. LOL>


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## shorelinegraphix (May 12, 2008)

dot-tone said:


> I thought I recognized that Company name. LOL>


shhhh!!!!!


----------

